
Blue Spire Acquires Aurelia - blzaugg
http://blog.aurelia.io/2016/09/12/blue-spire-acquires-aurelia/
======
smt88
Context would be nice. I've never heard of any of the proper nouns in this
article.

~~~
cholantesh
Blue Spire is a web dev consulting firm that developed a series of Javascript
frameworks - Durandal and Aurelia. Durandal, Inc. is an organization that
acted as the maintainer of those frameworks. Enterprise support for Durandal
frameworks is provided by Blue Spire.

It was perceived that this was an arrangement that is confusing and
counterintuitive, so at least as far as Aurelia is concerned, Durandal is
being removed from the picture.

